# do you have hairless rats?? help!



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

where did you get them, and if you have severe allergies to fur, and trees, dust, basically everything, do you think 2 hairless rats in a room you never go in with a cage kept really clean would be a problem? thank you! also can you give them toilet paper rolls like you do with haired rats? will it cut them?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand your question.

If you aren't going in the room why would you want pets you put in a room that you would never go in?

I do have hairless & I have read everything I can about them. 

One thing to keep in mind about pet allergies... sometimes it isn't the dander (fur) that causes the allergy attack. I have heard about many cases where people have bad respiratory attacks from the urine/feces. Not necessarily from handling the cage or animal by cleaning/caring from them but just from living in the same house as the animal because the airborne nature of the urine/feces smell. I have heard of people who get hives from a small scratch or even touching them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Its usually the urine that people are allergic too so a hairless rat wouldn't help the issue at all.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Strangely it is also the saliva that a lot of people are allergic too.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Phobie said:


> Strangely it is also the saliva that a lot of people are allergic too.


That was something i was not aware of, I knew about that with cats...do you think its the porphryin? Its in their urine and their saliva. :insert scratching head smiley here:


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Well rats don't have saliva as such, I don't think, but I know that most animals carry allergens through the saliva and/or mouth


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Phobie said:


> Well rats don't have saliva as such, I don't think, but I know that most animals carry allergens through the saliva and/or mouth


You have never had a lickbath have you? You end up positively damp. :roll:


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

That's what I thought but I looked it up and apparently they don't have 'saliva' (I guess it means whatever carries the allergens..)


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll 2nd that

mine give wet kisses


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Hrm. Well, I will say that I've had multiple hairless surrendered do to owners being allergic. *insert shrug here*


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

like I said above

pet allergies aren't always because of dander or hair

I am just so thankful I don't have allergies to my pets or any of the types of animals that I have had in my life

(fingers crossed that age doesn't change this on me)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Even if fur does aggrivate allergies - unless you get a true hairless, it'll still have fur on it's face, feet and tail, and perhaps a babyfine coat over it's body

I've only seen Double Rex's commercially sold (in my area anyway) I've never seen true hairless'


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> like I said above
> 
> pet allergies aren't always because of dander or hair


Was that to me?  I'm allergic to dogs and cat dander. And I have/had dogs and cats. So yeah, I know... Most often it's NOT the fur, but the dander. With rats, it's quite often not the dander, but the urine. If you're getting a skin reaction, it is most likely the urine. If you're getting sniffles/sneezes, or breathing problems, it may be the dander. However, it may also be the bedding, which is something many people find out when using certain beddings.

No matter how you slice it, I wouldn't say that hairless (double rex or not) are "better than" furred rats when it comes to allergies.


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> unless you get a true hairless, it'll still have fur on it's face, feet and tail, and perhaps a babyfine coat over it's body


even true hairlesses can keep fur on their faces and feet(I think)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought the difference between double rex hairless and true hairless was that true hairloss lost ALL their fur, but the rex's retained it?

Hmm - that's interested me now. I'll have to google it lol

http://www.angelfire.com/realm2/lex_exotics/Ahairlessrodents.html

I can't say it's the most reliable site - maybe others could provide better?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question.
> 
> If you aren't going in the room why would you want pets you put in a room that you would never go in?
> 
> ...


someone else in my house has the alergies silly, they never go in my room


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

if their allergy to them is airborne then they wouldn't need to go into your room to be effected by them & keeping the animal in a closed room isn't going to eliminate their exposure to what ever is setting them off

hair is not the thing that most people have an allergy to... it is the dander & being an animal that doesn't have much hair really doesn't remove the dander factor since dander is in fact skin. 

if the individual in question is allergic to the dander & they are never in the room of the animal & the animal is not allowed in the body of the house where the allergic person goes & they are still having allergic reactions then either you or whoever enters the room is transferring the dander on your person, your clothing 7 this is what could be setting them off... these particles can travel on you

or maybe their allergy is set off by an airborne tranmission that is being produce by the animal (urine/feces) & the very presence of the animal in the shared airspace of the home is going to cause them to have a reaction regardless as to whether it is behind a closed door

Does that help?

Those airborne transferences cannot be prevented by a mere separation of a closed door... this is also why it is written over & over again that proper quarantining cannot be done within a single home


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

k thanks for your help!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I just edited my previous post for clarity... thats what I get for not proof-reading before sending


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Its funny that so much discussion is going on today about this very subject. I am in fact waiting on a call from a friend of mine who may have developed an allergy to her rats & I may have to adopt all of them

Right now I am offering to keep them at my house until she figures it out because she will have to remove them, thorough clean her entire house & wash every article of clothing before she can even by "pet-free" in order to find out what is setting her off


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

im in tune with the world, thats all


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW are hairless mice ugly ugly ugly. or maybe it's just that unflattering angle...

but yes, double-rex or "patchwork" rats are mostly hairless but grow fuzzies on their face and body and then shed/molt it off regularly. true hairless may have baby fuzz but eventually lose it all.

and also yes, just being hairless probably won't help with allergies. <3


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i think nakies are cute, oyu can see skin rolls :-D


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

Im allergic to grains, seeds ect. So it was a good thing for me to find suebees mix and lab blocks. I always thought I was allergic to rats and hamsters, how awesome to find out Im not. Cant go near my friends rabbit either but it too is the feed and hay


----------

